# Mark Lamarr charged with common assault and false imprisonment



## editor (Sep 15, 2018)

This seems pretty serious....



> Mark Lamarr, the former host of music quiz show Never Mind the Buzzcocks, has been charged with common assault and false imprisonment, the Metropolitan police said.
> 
> The 51-year-old, who was born Mark Jones, was a regular on British TV screens in the 1990s and appeared on Channel 4 shows The Word and The Big Breakfast, as well as BBC2’s Shooting Stars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 16, 2018)

'He's a 1950's criminal'

I guess you need to have watched Shooting Stars to get that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 16, 2018)

Thought it was "1950s binman"


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 16, 2018)

a very bitter man is the Lamaar.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 16, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Thought it was "1950s binman"



Joke killer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 16, 2018)

I wonder what this is all about.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 16, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I wonder what this is all about.



(Allegedly) attacking his ex I think


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 16, 2018)

Seems to be for assaulting - and holding prisoner - an ex-girlfriend, at his home.  
I guess it's too early to officially call him a cunt but, y'know...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 16, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> (Allegedly) attacking his ex I think


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 16, 2018)

For me he had one moment of glory, taking on Shabba Ranks on The Word in 1992 and quite fearlessly (“That’s absolute crap and you know it”) destroying him for saying gays should be crucified.

The Word - Mark Lamarr and Shabba Ranks

It was all downhill from there.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> For me he had one moment of glory, taking on Shabba Ranks on The Word in 1992 and quite fearlessly (“That’s absolute crap and you know it”) destroying him for saying gays should be crucified.
> 
> The Word - Mark Lamarr and Shabba Ranks
> 
> It was all downhill from there.


Who is that fucking idiot woman co-presenting him?


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Who is that fucking idiot woman co-presenting him?



A fucking idiot indeed. I think Dani Behr, though better check that so toxic it might be to mix her up with someone else.

Edit, yes it’s Dani Behr.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Who is that fucking idiot woman co-presenting him?



Dani Behr.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 16, 2018)

I've disliked him since, well, forever. Took my eye off the ball when he started working on Radio2 (?) - never heard his show but heard a couple of clips of him talking over the years where he seemed to have lost his sneery wanker tone.  Right back to detesting him now with these allegations.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 16, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> a very bitter man is the Lamaar.



Bitter and insecure was always the vibe I got. An insufferable TV host.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2018)

sheothebudworths said:


> Dani Behr.


I looked her up online. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 16, 2018)

editor said:


> I looked her up online. Wish I hadn't.



She was one of the utterly terrible Faith Hope and Charity who gave us this 'classic'



The straight Bananarama that Europe imposed on us.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> She was one of the utterly terrible Faith Hope and Charity who gave us this 'classic'
> 
> 
> 
> The straight Bananarama that Europe imposed on us.



What a hideous CV


> Throughout her career, Dani nurtured her other love, real estate. She bought her first property at age 16 and continued to buy, remodel and sell properties for more than two decades. She developed her keen eye for interior design, styling and staging at a young age, a talent that serves her luxury clientele well. Her experience as a high-profile personality makes her uniquely adept at catering to the needs and wants of her discerning high-net-worth buyers/sellers with the utmost discretion.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 16, 2018)

Don’t forget her dwarf mating show “The Littlest Groom”.

Maybe she should have made “The Nadir of Scum - a biographical documentary.”


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 16, 2018)

editor said:


> What a hideous CV


ROFL. I don't really need a CV any more however I'd be sorely tempted to pinch that last line. Clearly her publicist is a better comedian than Lamarr.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I've disliked him since, well, forever. Took my eye off the ball when he started working on Radio2 (?) - never heard his show but heard a couple of clips of him talking over the years where he seemed to have lost his sneery wanker tone.  Right back to detesting him now with these allegations.


God's Jukebox, I really loved that show.

This, however, is proper shit


----------



## Argonia (Sep 16, 2018)

I once saw Mark Lamarr at a gig in London and went up to him and said "I bet you get sick and tired of people coming up to you and saying hello to you" and he said "yes I do"


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 16, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> She was one of the utterly terrible Faith Hope and Charity who gave us this 'classic'
> 
> The straight Bananarama that Europe imposed on us.



I had no idea she'd been in a 'band' - that's fkn awful - as was *Dani Dares*


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2018)

It feels a bit... not ideal that a thread about someone being arrested for violence against a woman would immediately descend into a mass slagging of his female colleague of a quarter of a century ago.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> It feels a bit... not ideal that a thread about someone being arrested for violence against a woman would immediately descend into a mass slagging of his female colleague of a quarter of a century ago.



My thoughts exactly. She’s got absolutely nothing to do with this.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> It feels a bit... not ideal that a thread about someone being arrested for violence against a woman would immediately descend into a mass slagging of his female colleague of a quarter of a century ago.


Well, it was inevitable once that video clip went up. I wasn't aware that Lamarr had been charged with violence against a woman. Where did you see that?


----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

18 or so with producers shouting in her ear.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 16, 2018)

editor said:


> Well, it was inevitable once that video clip went up. I wasn't aware that Lamarr had been charged with violence against a woman. Where did you see that?


Mark Lamarr charged with assaulting a woman and holding her prisoner in his home


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2018)

editor said:


> I wasn't aware that Lamarr had been charged with violence against a woman. Where did you see that?



Various reports:

14th September, _Mirror_ - Mark Lamarr charged with assaulting a woman and holding her prisoner in his home
14th September, _Mail_ - Comedian Mark Lamarr charged with assault and holding 'former girlfriend' prisoner | Daily Mail Online
14th September, _Sun_ - Comic Mark Lamarr charged with assaulting 'ex' and holding her prisoner


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 16, 2018)

sheothebudworths said:


> Seems to be for assaulting - and holding prisoner - an ex-girlfriend, at his home.
> I guess it's too early to officially call him a cunt but, y'know...




I’ve met him and spent time in his company.

He struck me as a deeply unpleasant person on every occasion.

I’m not surprised by this news.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

This is likely to be one of those 'you can't take that it's mine' No, it's mine' 'no it's mine, its worth a lot to me and I'm not letting you leave until you put it down', he blocks door, she gets her phone out, etc, etc. Happy days.

No physical contact needed.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> This is likely to be one of those 'you can't take that it's mine' No, it's mine' 'no it's mine, its worth a lot to me and I'm not letting you leave until you put it down', he blocks door, she gets her phone out, etc, etc. Happy days.


I think we should go back to slagging off his ex-colleagues.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

Everyone loves a shouty domestic.


----------



## Poot (Sep 16, 2018)

Common assault and false imprisonment sounds like an absolute scream to me. Oh my sides.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> This is likely to be one of those 'you can't take that it's mine' No, it's mine' 'no it's mine, its worth a lot to me and I'm not letting you leave until you put it down', he blocks door, she gets her phone out, etc, etc. Happy days.
> 
> No physical contact needed.



Common assault with no contact? Explain that to me.

Also there is a world between 'likely' and ''possible'...unless you were there or are privvy to more info I don't think you can say what's likely tbh.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

Like I say, it's a no contact sport. Assault is touching, common assault is not. It's on the internet and everything.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Everyone loves a shouty domestic.


Do you? Speak for yourself.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Like I say, it's a no contact sport.


Whey the fuck are you doing this?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Like I say, it's a no contact sport.


You can say it repeatedly but it doesn't actually mean anything. Explain common assault with no contact or shut up I reckon.


----------



## killer b (Sep 16, 2018)

gross.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

Because the fuck  I love Brexit?


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> You can say it repeatedly but it doesn't actually mean anything. Explain common assault with no contact or shut up I reckon.


thanks for your reckoning. It's invaluable, shouty internet person.


----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

I hate this one.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Because the fuck  I love Brexit?


Will this be your first threadban?


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

copliker said:


> I hate this one.


So do I. Really not one of us.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> thanks for your reckoning. It's invaluable, shouty internet person.


Good grief, you are silly. Nevermind you are 'likely' not always this way.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

Is that another reckoning?


----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

Shoo.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Is that another reckoning?


Is it the fear and self loathing  of the week ahead that has brought you to this point t or what?


----------



## Athos (Sep 16, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Common assault with no contact? Explain that to me.



Physical contact is not a requirement for common assault; the offence is about causing another person to apprehend the immediate use of unlawful violence by the defendant.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Everyone loves a shouty domestic.


Speak for yourself, edgelord


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2018)

Steady on with the jumping to conclusions, though. About 20 years ago, I got arrested - for all of about 10 minutes - for false imprisonment, when I refused to let a pissed Mrs E #1 leave the house with the stated intention of jumping under a train. If they'd turned up at the point that I stopped her brandishing a bread knife at my, I could probably have gone for the double and ended up with common assault, too.

Fortunately, I didn't get arrested for telling the copper to "fuck off" after he told me I was free to follow her down to the railway station .

The point is - it's a domestic, and probably quite a confused situation. We can't possibly know the truth, and it isn't fair to make any judgements until more of the facts are in evidence.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 16, 2018)

We can safely make the judgement that Mark Lamarr is a cunt I think


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Everyone loves a shouty domestic.


Everyone loves a swift thread ban. Bye!


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh, looks like I just walked oblivious into a fast-moving "agenda" situation. Well, fuck. *shrug*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Steady on with the jumping to conclusions, though. About 20 years ago, I got arrested - for all of about 10 minutes - for false imprisonment, when I refused to let a pissed Mrs E #1 leave the house with the stated intention of jumping under a train. If they'd turned up at the point that I stopped her brandishing a bread knife at my, I could probably have gone for the double and ended up with common assault, too.
> 
> Fortunately, I didn't get arrested for telling the copper to "fuck off" after he told me I was free to follow her down to the railway station .
> 
> The point is - it's a domestic, and probably quite a confused situation. We can't possibly know the truth, and it isn't fair to make any judgements until more of the facts are in evidence.



Which is why the "it's likely only....' was equally daft.

I understand the 'common assault' charge better now and assume the thread troll means no physical contact was necessary. Contact also includes threatening behaviour and intimidation though so the 'no contact necessary' doesn't seem accurate.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 16, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Which is why the "it's likely only....' was equally daft.
> 
> I understand the 'common assault' charge better now and assume the thread troll means no physical contact was necessary. Contact also includes threatening behaviour and intimidation though so the 'no contact necessary' doesn't seem accurate.


It's a well known fact that "assault" doesn't need physical contact. That's what the "battery" bit of "assault and battery" is all about.

Thread troll is, er, trolling. Twat.


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I understand the 'common assault' charge better now and assume the thread troll means no physical contact was necessary.



No need to assume. That's exactly what he said. 



The Fornicator said:


> No physical contact needed.


----------



## Poot (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah, but he also said that everyone loves a good domestic so, you know, it's hardly surprising that his opinion doesn't count for much.


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2018)

Poot said:


> Yeah, but he also said that everyone loves a good domestic so, you know, it's hardly surprising that his opinion doesn't count for much.



He's obviously a troll, and I disagree with his main point. But he was right about the definition of that offence. That's just a fact, not his opinion.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2018)

Jacob Rees-Mogg loves a good domestic

Doesn't pay her well mind


----------



## Athos (Sep 17, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2018)

I can't jump in and say that I always knew he was a dodgy bloke etc. Somebody I used to know snogged him many years back and she quite liked him (iirc).


----------



## 8ball (Sep 17, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I can't jump in and say that I always knew he was a dodgy bloke etc. Somebody I used to know snogged him many years back and she quite liked him (iirc).



When you meet so many people, someone is going to have a story about you being a cunt, and that's the story everyone likes to tell.
Doesn't look good, though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2018)

8ball said:


> When you meet so many people, someone is going to have a story about you being a cunt, and that's the story everyone likes to tell.
> Doesn't look good, though.



Of course, people (esp in the public eye) are judged by the bad stuff, the juicy, unpleasant, tabloid fodder. And yes, the fulll details aren't out there but it definitely doesn't look good.


----------



## polly (Sep 17, 2018)

8ball said:


> When you meet so many people, someone is going to have a story about you being a cunt, and that's the story everyone likes to tell.
> Doesn't look good, though.



We had mutual friends when I was young and even they thought he was a cunt. And I once held the door open for him in Camden Palace and he didn't say thank you.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 17, 2018)

There must be a compilation of "celebrities being cunts" stories on the internet somewhere...

edit:  I found a reddit thread, but was looking for something more comprehensive


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2018)

polly said:


> We had mutual friends when I was young and even they thought he was a cunt. And I once held the door open for him in Camden Palace and he didn't say thank you.


If I had a pound for each time that happened to me I could afford tea at the george v in paris and the train there and back


----------



## polly (Sep 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> If I had a pound for each time that happened to me I could afford tea at the george v in paris and the train there and back



Do you follow him around?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2018)

polly said:


> Do you follow him around?


Never met the man. But I have met a great number of rude people.


----------



## polly (Sep 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Never met the man. But I have met a great number of rude people.



I was joking, both times 

Though it's true that he didn't thank me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2018)

polly said:


> I was joking, both times


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 17, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Common assault with no contact? Explain that to me.
> 
> Also there is a world between 'likely' and ''possible'...unless you were there or are privvy to more info I don't think you can say what's likely tbh.



_"A common assault can include acts of physical violence against others, for example touching or striking someone. *It can also include threats of violence if those threats put the victim in fear of immediate physical harm*."_


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 17, 2018)

existentialist said:


> It's a well known fact that "assault" doesn't need physical contact. That's what the "battery" bit of "assault and battery" is all about.
> 
> Thread troll is, er, trolling. Twat.



Assault by beating doesn't need any physical contact either (it may be the same thing)


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 17, 2018)

polly said:


> We had mutual friends when I was young and even they thought he was a cunt. And I once held the door open for him in Camden Palace and he didn't say thank you.



haha same.
i  met him in the 90s and can and confirm he was a cunt.


----------



## tim (Sep 17, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> This is likely to be one of those 'you can't take that it's mine' No, it's mine' 'no it's mine, its worth a lot to me and I'm not letting you leave until you put it down', he blocks door, she gets her phone out, etc, etc. Happy days.
> 
> No physical contact needed.



Do you specialise in weak excuses for domestic violence?


----------



## keybored (Sep 17, 2018)

sheothebudworths said:


> I guess it's too early to officially call him a cunt but, y'know...



I don't think it's ever been too early to call Mark Lamarr a cunt tbh.


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 17, 2018)

keybored said:


> I don't think it's ever been too early to call Mark Lamarr a cunt tbh.



You get funny looks if you exclaim it on the commute into work though


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 17, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> You get funny looks if you exclaim it on the commute into work though


Then everyone joins in, the awkward silence is forgotten and the entire bus chants lamarr's a cunt


----------



## Shechemite (Sep 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Then everyone joins in, the awkward silence is forgotten and the entire bus chants lamarr's a cunt



Glass half full I guess


----------



## phillm (Sep 17, 2018)

Hopefully Jupitus will be the next one to fall for Porky the Pig is a cunt of the highest order.


----------



## emanymton (Sep 18, 2018)

phillm said:


> Hopefully Jupitus will be the next one to fall for Porky the Pig is a cunt of the highest order.



That is spectacularly shit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2018)

Worked alongside him. Cunt.

Been out socially with him. Cunt.

He also don't bring his own cartridges to DJ. Double cunt.

He talks to people like they are a piece of shit. Super cunt.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 18, 2018)

Tell us what you _really_ think


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Tell us what you _really_ think



Best if I don't. Wouldn't wanna upset no cunt...


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2018)

phillm said:


> Hopefully Jupitus will be the next one to fall for Porky the Pig is a cunt of the highest order.



Marcus Brigstocke, now there's a cunt


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 19, 2018)

Didn't one of Steps have a restraining order against Lamarr?


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 19, 2018)

Faye Tozer. Interestingly I now can't find a word about it. May not have been an official order but there was definitely something about him harassing her.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2018)

Wasn't that just a running joke on Never Mind the Buzzcocks?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 19, 2018)

I never really rated Reeves and Mortimer although they had some funny moments on Shooting Stars. I never understood Lamaar’s (or Ulrka’s) involvement in that show (other than they were celeb and ‘cool’ or something) but I have a disconnect with large swathes of U.K. popular culture so maybe it’s me.
A lot of these washed up stars end up going mental though.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 19, 2018)

8ball said:


> There must be a compilation of "celebrities being cunts" stories on the internet somewhere...
> 
> edit:  I found a reddit thread, but was looking for something more comprehensive



I think that’s one of the general services this place provides.


----------



## xenon (Sep 19, 2018)

Why is he a cunt? (leaving aside these particular alegations for obvious reasons.)..

But the general agreement, that yeah, he's a cunt. Why? Because what, he didn't say thankyou when someone's mate  held the door open for him?

In his TV days, he came across as turse, spikey and grumpy. Nothing wrong with that. His radio 2 show was just a bit boring. He waffled too much.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 19, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Wasn't that just a running joke on Never Mind the Buzzcocks?



I'm certain it was more than that - he made some fairly creepy jokes about having a thing for her, but then there were reports of something more than that later. The fact that I know I read about it bit now can't find anything seems to confirm rather than disconfirm that, if you see what I mean...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 19, 2018)

.


----------



## xenon (Sep 19, 2018)

Cuntitude accepted.

Just got the impression a lot of people were saying yeah, he's a cunt, based on his TV persona.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 20, 2018)

Is he also to be charged with being Mark Lamarr?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2018)

phillm said:


> Hopefully Jupitus will be the next one to fall for Porky the Pig is a cunt of the highest order.



??

If you believe - as a great many do, with some evidenciary support - that Jackson had inappropriate, abusive relationships with young boys, facilitated in this and in its cover-up by his inner circle - by it doesn't seem beyond the pale to do this.  In poor taste, undeniably - but a fair target.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 20, 2018)

I once dallied with a young woman who associated with someone called Kev from that band who sung Come On Eileen. They frequented techno nights in Birmingham. 

She claimed to be a moderately close relative of Nick Hancock. 

Not very nice either, apparently. Though he might have changed in the decades since.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 20, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Faye Tozer. Interestingly I now can't find a word about it. May not have been an official order but there was definitely something about him harassing her.


https://www.nme.com/news/music/steps-16-1375477


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 21, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I never really rated Reeves and Mortimer although they had some funny moments on Shooting Stars. I never understood Lamaar’s (or Ulrka’s) involvement in that show (other than they were celeb and ‘cool’ or something) but I have a disconnect with large swathes of U.K. popular culture so maybe it’s me.
> A lot of these washed up stars end up going mental though.



Bob is Acklam’s finest.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 21, 2018)

Dom Traynor said:


> Bob is Acklam’s finest.



And ‘Vic’ from Darlo.


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 21, 2018)

Nivag said:


> https://www.nme.com/news/music/steps-16-1375477



Yes, I found that: basically it now seems to be mentioned only second-hand, in gossip columns, but they sometimes (as this one does) refer to news reports on it - which now don't appear to be online anywhere themselves.

The word 'injunction' comes to mind.


----------



## rekil (Sep 21, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Yes, I found that: basically it now seems to be mentioned only second-hand, in gossip columns, but they sometimes (as this one does) refer to news reports on it - which now don't appear to be online anywhere themselves.
> 
> The word 'injunction' comes to mind.


I found this. I remember thinking it was a bit weird at the time. 



Spoiler: lamarr steps nmtb


----------



## Wilf (Sep 21, 2018)

copliker said:


> I found this. I remember thinking it was a bit weird at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lamarr steps nmtb



Somebody else on there who was done for false imprisonment, iirc.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 21, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Somebody else on there who was done for false imprisonment, iirc.



Was just about to say the same. That Boy George incident was quite nasty reading back on it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 21, 2018)

Am I the only person in the world who didn't think/realise Lamarr was a cunt then? I've liked pretty much all his radio shows; Beginner's Guide to Reggae, God's Jukebox etc. 

Also why's Phill Jupitus a cunt? He gave me a lovely cuddle at Glastonbury once. No inappropriate touching or anything.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2018)

On a long defunct Steps tribute board what appears to be the text of an item from the Sun's showbiz column some time in 2001


> *MARK IS JUST OUT OF STEP
> *
> STEPS beauty FAYE TOZER tells me Mark Lamarr pestered her for dates. FAYE, at No1 in the album charts with the bands new release Gold, revealed Mark even said he wanted to MARRY her. Problems started after she appeared as a guest on the comic's BBC2 show, Lamarrs Attacks, last year. The set had been turned into a cheesy romantic restaurant for her interview. FAYE, who is engaged to Danish musician Jasper Irn, said:





> "He would phone me all the time to go for drinks. I went a couple of times as friends but he became totally full on."
> "He even told me he would get me a bigger engagement ring than the one Jasper had given me. "It drove me a bit mad but I think he is harmless and the calls have stopped now." Mark has been single since splitting with girlfriend of seven years Alison Webb two years ago.
> *(The Sun)*


Obviously it's possible that things may have been worse than this suggests, but if that had ever been reported I doubt that an injunction would prevent those reports from living on somewhere. Not least since Steps still have a fanbase (and unlike Lamarr something of a career), and Lamarr has continued to inspire discussion from both admirers and detractors on message boards and places like Reddit, ever since he stepped back from the limelight. I'm not convinced it's enough to justify dragging poor old Faye Tozer into this. After all it's not as if she was Dani Behr...

In any case I really can't see why people are dancing round the issue. He's obviously guilty. Guilty of being that knob Mark Lamarr. Just look at that clip copliker just posted and what it is he's saying rather than who it is he's saying it to. Wanker.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2018)

I have to be careful about this one but I seem to recall when Lauren Booth had her column in NS, she recounted a snippet of "gossip" from a party (she might have attended) and there was a well-known popular comedian present with a loud presence and intimidating laugh (or vice-versa) who picked up a black woman in attendence and allegedly said upon leaving the do (possibly to Booth or whoever the author was) "at least I get to leave with/fuck the n-----"

This has stuck in my mind ever since & I always wondered who this comedian might be. And how racism and misogyny could ever be considered humorous


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 21, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> And how racism and misogyny could ever be considered humorous


Simple answer - because the phrase "it was the 90s" still doesn't attract the same levels of derision as "it was the 70s". It's time will come.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2018)

Lurdan said:


> Simple answer - because the phrase "it was the 90s" still doesn't attract the same levels of derision as "it was the 70s". It's time will come.



I'm sure it will - but this article was from early to mid 2000s


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 2, 2018)

Charges dropped due to insufficient evidence
Mark Lamarr has assault and false imprisonment charges dropped


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> I once dallied with a young woman who associated with someone called Kev from that band who sung Come On Eileen. They frequented techno nights in Birmingham.
> 
> She claimed to be a moderately close relative of Nick Hancock.
> 
> Not very nice either, apparently. Though he might have changed in the decades since.


Dexy's midnight runners


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 28, 2019)

Mark Lamarr receives apology over discontinued assault case Mark Lamarr receives apology from CPS


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2019)

He's still a cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He's still a cunt


a pitiful abject cunt


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 28, 2019)

mrs quoad said:


> I once dallied with a young woman who associated with someone called Kev from that band who sung Come On Eileen. They frequented techno nights in Birmingham.
> 
> She claimed to be a moderately close relative of Nick Hancock.
> 
> Not very nice either, apparently. Though he might have changed in the decades since.



Kevin Rowland was known for his less than democratic rule over Dexys, and his low tolerance for journalists. But when you have to deal mainly with the NME, the latter is probably understandable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> Kevin Rowland was known for his less than democratic rule over Dexys, and his low tolerance for journalists. But when you have to deal mainly with the NME, the latter is probably understandable.



Kevin has been fairly mean and nasty to most people he has worked with over the years and has little regard for them when he has taken what he wants from them (usually sex and/or musical input/ability). He hasn't been especially secretive about the way he treats people. 

He's been a drug addict, lost everything more than once, ended up homeless, and still claws his way back. He's had lots of therapy, but I think he'll always be a cunt.

I still love his music though, and admire his ability to not compromise his vision, regardless of the results.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 28, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Kevin has been fairly mean and nasty to most people he has worked with over the years and has little regard for them when he has taken what he wants from them (usually sex and/or musical input/ability). He hasn't been especially secretive about the way he treats people.
> 
> He's been a drug addict, lost everything more than once, ended up homeless, and still claws his way back. He's had lots of therapy, but I think he'll always be a cunt.
> 
> I still love his music though, and admire his ability to not compromise his vision, regardless of the results.



Fair points. He's not the only artist to have gone through life like that, by any means. Paul Weller seems to have behaved much like that. But it's harder to overlook in his case because his music's a steaming pile of wank.


----------

